# pastel 66% het pied ball python



## 25oboyle966 (8 d ago)

If I buy a pastel 66% het pied ball python what does that mean if I were to bread it?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

'Bread it' - presumably you mean breed? I think it is when offspring are produced.


----------



## 25oboyle966 (8 d ago)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> 'Bread it' - presumably you mean breed? I think it is when offspring are produced.





Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> 'Bread it' - presumably you mean breed? I think it is when offspring are produced.


Yes That is what I meant  I am asking what the snakes and odds might be produced


----------



## ruralroyals (8 d ago)

Hi 25oboyle966, it all depends what you intend to breed it with. What are your plans / options?


----------



## 25oboyle966 (8 d ago)

ruralroyals said:


> Hi 25oboyle966, it all depends what you intend to breed it with. What are your plans / options?


I am wondering about it, I would probably just find some one to breed with that has a male. I would like to find 100% or if I'm lucky some one that has visible.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

25oboyle966 said:


> If I buy a pastel 66% het pied ball python what does that mean if I were to bread it?


It means that there is a 66% chance that your snake carries the gene for pied. So to produce pied hatchlings you need to pair it with another with the pied gene. If, and that's a big if, yours actually is carrying the pied gene then some of the resulting hatchlings will be pied.
However, unless you bought that snake directly from a reputable breeder, I would take that "66% het" with a large pinch of salt. It means nothing I'm afraid, other than you having almost certainly paid more than a pastel would normally cost. Which is about £40 for a hatchling now.
The only way to prove you have a het pied is to pair it with a visual pied. If some hatchlings are visually pied, then your 66% het pied is het for pied.
With recessive genes, an animal either has 1 set of genes (ie het), 2 sets of genes (ie visual) or none (ie normal).
You have bought a visual pastel which the breeder says may have a 66% chance of having a single set of genes for pied. To make a pied you need two sets. Hence the only way to prove out reliably is to pair with a visual pied.
Sadly it's an easy money maker to claim an animal is "x% het"


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Genetics are incredibly complex and there's no guarantee of the outcome, especially with recessive genes. If it turns out both snakes also carry the same dominant gene, it will screw the odds even more.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Pastel is codom so half the offspring should be pastel. If bred to another pastel then 1 quarter of the offspring would be super pastel.

Pied is recessive. 66% poss het Pied means there's a 66% chance it carries the pied gene. So it may carry the pied gene or it may not. IF it does produce pied babies then you can refer to the snake as 100% het Pied and it has now been proved out. 

If bred to a pied animal and your animal DOES carry the gene, then half the offspring would be pied and the other half 100% het pied. 

If bred to a 100% het pied, and your animal DOES carry the gene, then a quarter of the offspring will be pied. Half the offspring will be het pied, and 1 quarter will not be het at all. A het pied looks identical to an animal that doesn't carry the gene so these babies cannot be distinguished from another, so these are all described as 66% poss hets, like your animal.

If bred to a pied animal and your animal DOESN'T carry the gene the offspring will all be 100% het pied. 

If bred to a 100% het pied and your animal DOESN'T carry the gene the offspring will half het pied and half normal. As we said before these can't be distinguished so the animals are described as 50% het pied. 


You would need to know what you were going to pair it to to get any more info than that.


----------



## 25oboyle966 (8 d ago)

ian14 said:


> It means that there is a 66% chance that your snake carries the gene for pied. So to produce pied hatchlings you need to pair it with another with the pied gene. If, and that's a big if, yours actually is carrying the pied gene then some of the resulting hatchlings will be pied.
> However, unless you bought that snake directly from a reputable breeder, I would take that "66% het" with a large pinch of salt. It means nothing I'm afraid, other than you having almost certainly paid more than a pastel would normally cost. Which is about £40 for a hatchling now.
> The only way to prove you have a het pied is to pair it with a visual pied. If some hatchlings are visually pied, then your 66% het pied is het for pied.
> With recessive genes, an animal either has 1 set of genes (ie het), 2 sets of genes (ie visual) or none (ie normal).
> ...


thanks! Yeah I'm going to just have to take my chances on that


----------

